# [Xcode] Questions xcode



## JazzMano (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le xcode et j'ai besoin d'un peu d'aide car je rencontre plusieurs problèmes. 

J'essaye donc de créer une application, un simple compte à rebours dans ce format Heures:Minutes:Secondes qui fait défiler le temps toute les secondes. En pratique ça donne ça : (4H00.00 --> 3H59.59 --> 3H59.58 ect...)

J'ai donc suivi ce tuto faute d'en trouver un mieux :

<lien>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvYFpNYHAv0</lien>

EDIT1 : le code que j'ai écris ne fonctionne pas dans le simulateur. Pouvez vous m'aidez ?

Voici le Controller.h :



> //
> //  ViewController.h
> //  countdown
> //
> ...



Le Controller.m :



> //
> //  ViewController.m
> //  countdown
> //
> ...



Ce que j'ai fait avec le mainStoryBoard :



> Créer un label
> Dans connection inspector, j'ai lier le label à DateLabel


Mon Main.m (je ne sais pas ce que c'est)


> //
> //  main.m
> //  countdown
> //
> ...


Et l'erreur (je ne suis pas sur) :


> Couldn't register PMPFrench.countdown with the bootstrap server. Error: unknown error code.
> This generally means that another instance of this process was already running or is hung in the debugger.(lldb



Voilà, j'ai conscience que je demande de l'aide un peu gratuitement mais après plusieurs recherche, je n'ai pas trouver de solution, sans doute car je ne savais pas vraiment quoi chercher. 

Deux questions en rapport avec xcode :

J'ai Xcode 4.3, est-ce bien la dernière version ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une version payante mais je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qu'elle à de plus et où la trouver.

Qu'est-ce que la licence de développeur à 99$ par ans ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance et bonne journée.

EDIT1 : j'ai donc réussi à faire mon code sans erreurs (use of undeclared identifier destination.Date) (je sais pas comment j'ai fait). Le problème maintenant, c'est que le code ne marche pas dans le simulateur...


----------



## CathyGYM (15 Mars 2012)

> Bonjour,
> J'ai Xcode 4.3, est-ce bien la dernière version ?


Oui 4.3.1


> J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une version payante mais je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qu'elle à de plus et où la trouver.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que la licence de développeur à 99$ par ans ?


En fait, ce n'est pas une version différente...
Si tu ne t'acquittes pas des 99$, tu peux développer autant que tu veux, mais tu ne pourras tester que sur le simulateur, ce qui est amplement suffisant au début pour se faire la main...
Par contre, si tu veux tester sur un iPhone (ou autre iDevice), ou mettre une application sur l'AppleStore, tu devras t'acquitter des 99$ (80&#8364; par an)

Pour ton code, j'ai pas vérifié, mais pour l'erreur, j'ai trouvé ces liens :

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/788277/iphone-strange-error-when-testing-on-simulator

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3375442/bootstrap-server


----------



## JazzMano (15 Mars 2012)

Ok, merci pour t'es réponses et liens, ils disent dedans de killer le processus en marquant cette ligne

kill -9 `ps ax | grep Simulator | grep -v grep | awk '{print $1}'` 

Sauf que je ne sais pas ou l'écrire, tu as une idée ? Si c'est dans le terminal, ça na pas marché.

Arf, je ne peux plus éditer mon premier message, est-ce normale ?


----------

